# TTC number 1 - need advice please :-)



## wantingbubba7

Hi everyone, 
Im new to this site and I thought you all might be able to help. 

Been trying to conceive for about 3 months and now I'm currently 3 days late (never ever late ever - usually a 26-27 day cycle) now I'm at 31 days. 

I had light spotting 6 days ago and then slightly again 4 days ago. 

I don't have any pregnant systems although I don't really know what they are lol. 

I've done a couple of tests but they have all been negative. 

Has anyone been like this and been pregnant?

Your advice would be a much appreciated :D
Thanks


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## tasha_lou

May i ask what test you used? because i was a week late tried 4 different pregnancy tests and they all came back negative i thought i was beginning to stress out too much and it was delaying my cycle. I decided to just go for it and buy the clear blue digital test (refused before because they are too expensive) and i got 2 positives. tested again with a own brand band got a negative. Hope this helps. Good luck. it was driving me insane too xx


----------



## clare89

yes, i was over a week late and kept getting negative results then bought clearblue and got a positive. i wouldn't take a cheap test again.

hope this helps


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Hausfrau

Welcome!! :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave: Welcome! Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi I've used Crystal Clear and swear I could see a faint blue positive line (has anyone had this)? Also First Response with definitively a negative result. 

I will try a Clear Blue next and see how I go with that one.
Fingers crossed - will let you know how I go.


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome:flower:


----------



## queenlavera

Welcome! Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey everyone, still no :witch: and negative tests. Very confusing. So now officially 7 days late. 

Will be doing the Clear Blue this weekend. Hope this tells me something.

Will post the update.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Well took Clear Blue Digital at 4pm in the afternoon and it came up negative too. So 8 days late and confused. 
Think I might just have a late period. 
Any similar stories or advice?


----------



## Hausfrau

Yes, unfortunatly I've been there :( Last cycle I was 10 days late with a bunch of BFNs. Going back I realised I ovulated later then I thought. AF came pretty quickly after. :wacko:


----------



## v2007

:howdy:

V xxx


----------



## Amylou12

Hi wantingbubba

I'm new to this forum and in a similar position as you. Been TTC for 3 months and am currently 31 days since last AF. I have some stomach and back pain and my boobs are swollen although they don't hurt. Not done a test yet, going to do my first tomorrow if no AF. I just don't want to be disappointed and this way I still have hope! Hope you get a BFP :) good luck, let me know how you get on x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Amylou, 
I got AF 16 days late, was so disappointed but kinda glad that I could move on and new what was going on. I must have ovulated later then I thought. First time for everything just had to be not long after trying to conceive for it to happen. 

I have my fingers crossed for you ~ let me how you go :D


----------



## Amylou12

Hi 
Good luck for next time. Still no AF but I am convinced im not pregnant as I feel so good! OH is insisting on testing as I think it is driving him mad! So I will let you know :) x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Amylou, 
How did you go? Did you get your BFP?


----------



## Amylou12

Hello :) still no AF, not tested since Thurs so going try clear blue Tom morning see what it says if BFN then must just be a late period, we will see. How are you? Taking a break? X


----------



## leanalamont

sounds promising good luck!


----------



## Amylou12

Couldn't wait to test in the morning and I got a BFN - wait for AF to show up now :( oh well try again next cycle! Xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah taking a break so not thinking about timing etc to stressful. Hey its not over till af shows !!! Good luck


----------



## TeriX

welcome hope you get BFP soon babe xxxx


----------

